# Second big buck!!Flint River WMA!!



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 24, 2006)

I harvested this eight pointer on the first morning of the quota hunt last week. I was hunting a ground blind on a old road between select cut pines. I saw five deer that morning. Two shooter bucks. Boy they were rutting hard down in Dooly County!!!This is my first WMA deer; he weighed 193lbs. Unfortunetly, I did not have a camera.(My buddy took pictures, hopefully he'll get them developed soon!!! )
He has a very symetrical rack.


----------



## Buck (Nov 24, 2006)

I know a few fellas that probably would a put that one on the wall.  Nice buck!!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 24, 2006)

The 10 pointer in my avatar is at the taxidermist right now. My wife would probably disown me for mounting another one this year. I tell ya though, This deer is not quite as big, but its extra special to me because its my first WMA deer. That place down there is unreal. It was not like the WMA's I've hunted before. We had a low hunter density, so it had more of a hunting club feel to it.  
I'll be saving my rejection notices for a return trip to that place


----------



## leo (Nov 25, 2006)

*Congrats on the*

fine WMA deer 

Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## James Vincent (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks like the cat ate the whole thing


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice rack !!! Congratulations...


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 25, 2006)

*Good Job.*

How many deer were killed on the hunt?  We were on the first one and it was horrible.  One deer killed.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah he is a big cat. I told my wife that someone would trip out on our cat being in the pictures. He can put some food down!! 
I only stayed until Friday morning, but the first day we had 19 people hunting. 4 shooter bucks were checked in the first day(11 point-192lb, 7 point-192lb, 9 point-135lb field dressed, and mine). The 11 point and 7 point are getting mounted I believe.(Thats what the guys who killed them told me). My buddy missed a shooter and shot a doe the last day. She weighed 125lb.  Thats all I know of. I haven't had time to talk to him about more details. Also, one of the groups of hunter witnessed a buck and doe breeding right in front of their vehicle when they were coming back from a hunt in the middle of the day. Like I said they were rutting hard during that quota hunt. The GON rut mapp was dead on accurate with Dooly Couny!!


----------



## raedawg (Nov 27, 2006)

You look familiar.  Did you attend ASU by any chance?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 27, 2006)

Yep!! I graduated with a **** in Biology back in 1999. I thought I was going to be a fisheries or wildlife biologist(that was my studies), but I chose a different road after college. Now I manage two banks. Funny how life works out.


----------



## DaGris (Nov 27, 2006)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Now I manage two banks. Funny how life works out.



when your there, this guy takes off more time than anyone you'll ever know. Thats why he is able to shoot all these big bucks, hes never at work... .. good job again, you lucky son of a gun. I think he has a pocket full of rabbits feet.


----------



## DaGris (Nov 27, 2006)

raedawg said:


> You look familiar.



and ugly.....


----------



## Lthomas (Nov 27, 2006)

Stop deer hunting and rake your yard.


----------



## Sixes (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice buck, congrats on a fine WMA kill.


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer (Nov 27, 2006)

buck#4 said:


> I know a few fellas that probably would a put that one on the wall.  Nice buck!!!!



Kinda what I was thinkin'. 

Congrats on a great public land buck!!! (and a B&C Cat)


----------



## raedawg (Nov 27, 2006)

*Marine Biology*



deerhuntingdawg said:


> Yep!! I graduated with a **** in Biology back in 1999. I thought I was going to be a fisheries or wildlife biologist(that was my studies), but I chose a different road after college. Now I manage two banks. Funny how life works out.



What's up?  We had some classes together me, you, and Joel.  Figured it out yet?  I'm Richie - we had classes with Dr.Saul.  I finally graduated in 2000 with a biology degree.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 27, 2006)

raedawg said:


> What's up?  We had some classes together me, you, and Joel.  Figured it out yet?  I'm Richie - we had classes with Dr.Saul.  I finally graduated in 2000 with a biology degree.



What's going on. What are you up to these days. If your ever in Thomson look me up. Happy hunting.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 27, 2006)

DaGris said:


> when your there, this guy takes off more time than anyone you'll ever know. Thats why he is able to shoot all these big bucks, hes never at work... .. good job again, you lucky son of a gun. I think he has a pocket full of rabbits feet.



I saved my vacation time for deer season. I let all of my girls off in the spring and summer. By the way, I'm paying for the time off in December. But it was worth it


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Nov 27, 2006)

nice wma buck      perfect symetrical rack


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 27, 2006)

Lthomas said:


> Stop deer hunting and rake your yard.



You sound like my wife. The yard sweep will be coming out shortly!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 27, 2006)

7mm mag 06 said:


> nice wma buck      perfect symetrical rack



That's one thing that I liked about the rack. He'll have almost no deductions.


----------

